# زبان های اسکریپتی > Python >  ربات تلگرام با پایتون

## morteza1377

سلام
 دوستان چطور میشه با پایتون برا تلگرام ربات ساخت ؟؟
برنامه نویسیشو کردم ارتباط با سرور و اینارو بلد نیستم

----------


## n.nowroozi

از این کتابخونه میتونی استفاده کنی 
دو حالت واسه ارتباط با سرور هست یکی اینه که خودت دستی هر چند ثانیه یک بار دیتا رو fetch کنی از سرور . یا اینکه یه وب سرور که ssl رو ساپورت میکنه برای باتت معرفی کنی که تلگرام هروقت ایونتی اومد بفرسته به اون لینکی که دادی.

----------


## BlueSkyDiamond

> از این کتابخونه میتونی استفاده کنی 
> دو حالت واسه ارتباط با سرور هست یکی اینه که خودت دستی هر چند ثانیه یک بار دیتا رو fetch کنی از سرور . یا اینکه یه وب سرور که ssl رو ساپورت میکنه برای باتت معرفی کنی که تلگرام هروقت ایونتی اومد بفرسته به اون لینکی که دادی.


ممنونم از پاسختون.میشه لطفا منظورتون از ایونت بیان کنید؟

----------


## n.nowroozi

> ممنونم از پاسختون.میشه لطفا منظورتون از ایونت بیان کنید؟


event منظورم بود. هر دیتایی که از سمت کاربر بیاد به بات میشه یک event واسه اپلیکیشن شما .. که دو حالت داره یکی اینکه هر ثانیه شما چک کنید ببینید ایونتی اومده سمت بات که زیاد راه حل خوبی نیست.. راه دیگه هم اینه که اپلیکیشن شما توسط تلگرام call بشه موقع اومدن event جدید که راه حل خوبیه

----------


## mohammad092

سلام دوستان گلم یک آموزش جامع و فارسی هست یک ساخت ربات تلگرام با پایتون رو آموزش داده پروژه محور لینک رو براتون قرار دادم می تونید ببینید 


لینک آموزش

----------


## RezaMinist

سلام
من خودم یه ربات تلگرام با پایتون نوشتم.
برای آنلاین بودن و همیشه پاسخگو بودن ربات، به یه کامپیوتری نیاز داری که همیشه روشن باشد و به اینترنت دسترسی داشته باشد. پس راه حل استفاده از vps یا همون سرور مجازی هست. به صورت که با خرید وی پی اس یک سیستم مجازی رو صاحب میشی با سیستم عامل دلخواه شما.
من از بربید سرور استفاده میکنم ولی شرکتهای زیادی هستند که vps ارائه میدن.

----------

